# Dealing with the upcoming pokemon black and white flood



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Since I remember the last messes with big releases I had a strange idea. When the Pokemon Black and white roms are dumbed, there will be more than likely an AP on them. And we all know the huge mess that is going to cause. So as an idea, I think the site should lock out the Register button for a few days/weeks so we don't get as many people coming on all at once. It won't solve nor stop the problem, but it will make the site a little easier to mange without all the new accounts being made all at once.
As well another idea was given to me by CamulaHikari. If not that not allow low levels during X amount of time not be allowed to make new topics. Again it won't completely solve the problem, but after the last mess this site went there, I think we should seriously bunker down the site so we don't have a repeat of last few times.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 9, 2010)

Not a bad idea. As I recall the 'temp crashed last time a new Pokemon game came out, with people demanding translations and patches and the like.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 9, 2010)

Make it so that the new people can't create topics until they have been members for so long~!

READY THE BANHAMMERS AND FLAMETHROWERS~!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

An idea like this is always suggested and shot down when a big release is coming.

Its times like these that we get the most new members which we need to keep the community going (not all are idiots) and maybe help support us with money from ads and also from Shoptemp.

If you don't like the flood just stay off until it dies down.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2010)

Stopping registration during big releases has been suggested before. But the admins are strongly against this because its during these big releases that a large amount of new users register onto the site. It refreshes the user base and keeps the site alive, and even though many new members don't stick around once AP's have been cracked and so on, enough do to keep the site going. Yes we do have troubles during these times, but locking out registrations is the equivalent of a department store closing during the Christmas period because they want to avoid the rush.

I am actually paraphrasing a reply given by Ace when this was last suggested by the way.


----------



## Raika (Sep 9, 2010)

This always happens, we can't help it. There may be many idiots joining, but there will definitely be some good members who will join as well. We just have to deal with it and wait till the flood ends.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea. As I recall the 'temp crashed last time a new Pokemon game came out, with people demanding translations and patches and the like.


Since then, the server has been upgraded.
I'd wish people would stop mentioning this.

also, this thread isn't doing any good to help prevent the 'flood', it's just adding to it.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Sep 9, 2010)

While I quite like that idea, I was lurking here around the time the Japanese HG/SS leaked. I think the biggest problem then, and it still is a problem with other big titles, is that these new members and guests can't read. You're going to get loads of pages of the same questions being asked over and over so when Black and White do get dumped there needs to be one main thread with a note in a massive font saying that they will be patched and they need to be patient and keep checking for the patch.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

If they can't be blocked out, then why not the second option? I mean there is no need for so many threads to be made, why not just lock out members who register on that day from making topics during the time of the flood?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> If they can't be blocked out, then why not the second option? I mean there is no need for so many threads to be made, why not just lock out members who register on that day from making topics during the time of the flood?



Unless you also block their posting ability completely there is not much point in even doing that. The people who would make these topics would inevitably just spam up the release threads or other threads with what they wanted to post instead.

These big releases are just a tsunami wave that regular members have to brace themselves for and the staff have to deal with. Its unavoidable really.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it was a wise idea that I made the EOF bunker just in case something like this ever happened.
EDIT: But in all seriousness. It was just a idea I felt should have been thrown out there. I just don't want to see a repeat of what happened last time really.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 9, 2010)

I joined here during the last "flood" I didn't even know a new pokemon game was coming out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other forums make every new thread (by newcomers) and sometimes even posts (but thats a bit silly I think) be approved by a mod before it gets posted, why not do that here for awhile.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 9, 2010)

Lock the "Register Button": *No*

Disable Low Level Threads: *Yes, Yes, a million times yes.*


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Other forums make every new thread (by newcomers) and sometimes even posts (but thats a bit silly I think) be approved by a mod before it gets posted, why not do that here for awhile.


Something to do having to deal with many posts and not having so many staff members on at certain times. Sometimes we have a lot but they're dealing with more important things or just using the forum in their spare time.

You'll also get idiots posting the same thing over and over wondering why its not being posted.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then they'll start flooding the Bug Reports section because their "forumz duznt werk".


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would say just stop them from making topics. Oooh I bet there will be loads of "OMG why won't it work on my R4?", "Is there a translation patch?" and "Are there any AR codes?" etc.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I would say just stop them from making topics. Oooh I bet there will be loads of "OMG why won't it work on my R4?", "Is there a translation patch?" and "Are there any AR codes?" etc.


Not as much R4 nowadays with the glory of R4 Wood, but there will be more threads on the M3 Forums since the M3's updates have really slowed down.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually we'll need an easy-to-use YSMenu for M3 soon. Pong's DSTT-updates are very good.

I hope somebody will write a tutorial soon...


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought the servers were updated to withstand noob floods.

Well, even if they haven't, blocking topic creation won't help.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I thought the servers were updated to withstand noob floods.
> 
> Well, even if they haven't, blocking topic creation won't help.


How so?
Posting irrelevantly in threads will result in warnings/bans.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Since I remember the last messes with big releases I had a strange idea. When the Pokemon Black and white roms are dumbed, there will be more than likely an AP on them. And we all know the huge mess that is going to cause. So as an idea, I think the site should lock out the Register button for a few days/weeks so we don't get as many people coming on all at once. It won't solve nor stop the problem, but it will make the site a little easier to mange without all the new accounts being made all at once.
As well another idea was given to me by CamulaHikari. If not that not allow low levels during X amount of time not be allowed to make new topics. Again it won't completely solve the problem, but after the last mess this site went there, I think we should seriously bunker down the site so we don't have a repeat of last few times.


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 9, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who're going through the posts and have to fish the irrelevant posts out? Yep, the mods and admins.
Since the 'temp doesn't have a big amount of them, this is simply impossible.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 9, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since that's the case, I would say a few people would get temporary mod powers in the DS sections, and General Consoles.  I mean, we do have a few members here who could be trusted with the temporary status.

I would say add a window that would pop up when the make new topic button is clicked, that would read: If you have any questions related to Anti Piracy, or compatibility of new titles, please check the stickies for information first. If your answer is contained in the stickies, and you have created a topic for said answer, then your topic will be locked indefinitely. Have the box pop up a certain number of times for a certain amount of time, then it won't be seen again.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Since that's the case, I would say a few people would get temporary mod powers in the DS sections, and General Consoles.  I mean, we do have a few members here who could be trusted with the temporary status.
> 
> In the recent past there have been occasions where the site was manned by a skeleton crew of staff. But since the new promotions we currently have a group of extremely active new mods, as well as new magstaff (who also have mod powers in their sections) and of course the solid backbone of veteran staff. Generally someone will respond to a report within a few minutes now, so I don't think temporary mods are needed personally. (or a good idea)
> 
> QUOTE(Sterl500 @ Sep 9 2010, 09:44 PM) I would say add a window that would pop up when the make new topic button is clicked, that would read: If you have any questions related to Anti Piracy, or compatibility of new titles, please check the stickies for information first. If your answer is contained in the stickies, and you have created a topic for said answer, then your topic will be locked indefinitely. Have the box pop up a certain number of times for a certain amount of time, then it won't be seen again.



I actually suggested something like that here a long time ago. A pop up box for newcomers, where lets say for their first twenty or so posts/threads this box would appear before they could post a reply or make a topic with a brief run down of rules and so on that they would have to tick off and accept. At the very least it would give someone no excuse for making the basic rule infractions that newcomers tend to make.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 10, 2010)

yes to both!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2010)

We could also temporarily make some parts of the website inactive, when the noobflood hits.
I'm thinking of sigs, GBAtemp TV and maybe the boxarts of the releases? Basically all the stuff that uses a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

the server has been updated.
there is no need for all of this.

If you temporarily disable accounts and posting threads, what happens to the people that want to come here for non-pokemon related things?


----------



## Fluto (Sep 10, 2010)

ahhh memories of stuff that flooded the temp

pokemon
nsmb wii
kingdom hearts
wii hacks
ds flashcarts
and now ps jailbreak

lol 
i think a 1 week (+) disable for making new threads for new users is  good idea


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 10, 2010)

Be easier to just block all free based email accounts during sign up and force people to actually use a isp email address,but I doubt that would happen...


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 10, 2010)

I totally agree!


			
				prowler_ said:
			
		

> the server has been updated.
> there is no need for all of this.
> 
> If you temporarily disable accounts and posting threads, what happens to the people that want to come here for non-pokemon related things?


You could replace the register page with "We're sorry for the inconvenience, but for various reasons registering on this website is temporarily disabled. Please check back in a few days."

Or something like that


----------



## RoMee (Sep 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Should we lock low level users from making new topics during that time?



I don't think that's fair...I don't even like/play pokemon games..that means because of  this "pokemon" flood, I can't post new topics??

should I hurry and spam gbatemp to get to 100pts?


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 10, 2010)

Just send a PM to every member too say they don't post to much questions or something
(if there's a mod function for that)


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 10, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Just send a PM to every member too say they don't post to much questions or something
> (if there's a mod function for that)


Admins can mass PM everyone. But I don't think that's a good idea.

If you want to send a notice to anyone, it's better to use the Announcement system. (An announcement is a topic to which you cannot reply, but they appear above stickies and can show up in multiple forums, in this case the DS forums).


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

pokemon is big...
no matter how, the 18... gbatemp is screw up

lock the register button but dont fuck with low level users (like me lol) from making new threads
60% of the 5th generation noobs arent registered yet


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh shi-! hopefully they make low ranked be able to post if not i need to sp*cough*am!!!!!!
JK


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> the server has been updated.
> there is no need for all of this.



Yes that, I think a figure that has been touted around is that the server can handle well in excess of 10k users without any issues now.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 10, 2010)

We can handle 15k+ users at once without issue.
If we go over that mark on d-day then it'll serve as a good benchmark for us.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> We can handle 15k+ users at once without issue.
> If we go over that mark on d-day then it'll serve as a good benchmark for us.



15k is a great number, but counting that there is at least 3billion people that have pc, is gonna get black/white and this forums popularity it might go well over that number.


----------



## Langin (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes and yes


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> 15k is a great number, but counting that there is at least 3billion people that have pc, is gonna get black/white and this forums popularity it might go well over that number.Yeah because all those people are pirate scum that want to have the game on their R4 immediately, and yeah because GBAtemp is the largest hacking site ever and most certainly the first result when you Google ROMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck?


Lock this topic already FFS, it's not bringing any benefit and is only causing more spam.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 10, 2010)

You know...it wasn't even Pokemon that had the forum reach it's peak users amount.
Just saying.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Since I remember the last messes with big releases I had a strange idea. When the Pokemon Black and white roms are dumbed, there will be more than likely an AP on them. And we all know the huge mess that is going to cause. So as an idea, I think the site should lock out the Register button for a few days/weeks so we don't get as many people coming on all at once. It won't solve nor stop the problem, but it will make the site a little easier to mange without all the new accounts being made all at once.
As well another idea was given to me by CamulaHikari. If not that not allow low levels during X amount of time not be allowed to make new topics. Again it won't completely solve the problem, but after the last mess this site went there, I think we should seriously bunker down the site so we don't have a repeat of last few times.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

[NDS] Pokemon Black (J)(XPA)(DSienchanced) [NDS]


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> [NDS] Pokemon Black (J)(XPA)(DSienchanced) [NDS]


If you posted that for cheap laughs I'm suspending you for 999 days.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> [NDS] Pokemon Black (J)(XPA)(DSienchanced) [NDS]



i doubt it.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

thats what i saw an a ****** site had to block the site cause its against the rules but its a mp3 file so d/w about it



Im just gonna play .DOT Hack G//U Series on my PS2 until this comes out
I have alot of side missions to complete cause i want to have a 100% complete save file


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 10, 2010)

No and No things like this are things you just have to deal with.Think about it this way.CRAPLOAD of posts and WHINY noobs or CRAPLOAD of topics.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 10, 2010)

We could just make it so that nobody with under 50 posts can post in Pokemon B/W related topics. That would be relatively fair.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 10, 2010)

How would the forum distinguish from Pokemon to non Pokemon thread.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 10, 2010)

A simple check based on keywords such as 

Pokemon (Spelt in any manner)
PKMN (Spelt in any manner)

This would only apply to new topics. In the case of posting in an already existing topic, we should probably increase the flood timer.

Edit: Yay 300 Posts!


----------



## iFish (Sep 10, 2010)

PoweredByTux said:
			
		

> We could just make it so that nobody with under 50 posts can post in Pokemon B/W related topics. That would be relatively fair.



Even if that was possible.

People would then spam to 50 and post what they want....


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 11, 2010)

We just have to deal with the massive flood, mods will have fun locking billions of topics though =(


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 11, 2010)

I can remember they DID lock down the whole site to only members with 100+. If anything, lock it down to 200+, or something like that.


----------



## Raika (Sep 11, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> PoweredByTux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they tried spamming to 50 the mods would easily notice...
Then BAM suspension.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 11, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> I can remember they DID lock down the whole site to only members with 100+. If anything, lock it down to 200+, or something like that.


But, what about all the people who are posting that have under 100/200 posts, not for pokemon but for other things???


----------



## heavyknight (Sep 11, 2010)

Ideas - prevent a certain number of post counts from posting, IE. those people with 1 or 2 posts that generally disappear not long after posting.
Restriction applies to making new topics, but posting in an existing thread another story. And if they do spam/use nonsense just to get a count up for their needs, ban, block, delete, whatever.
I figure this way it wouldn't hurt existing users, and encourage regular use of GBATemp, as opposed to registering, asking something, and quit after that.

And then there's PoweredByTux's filter idea, turn Pokemon into something (funny?) until it dies down. Digimon, grapes, tomatoes, innuendo, Nintendo, anything works. Revenge trolling!
Add to the rules for the special Pokemon occasion, to address the whole 'bugged' forum stuff. It shows they didn't read, at least. No ifs, ands, or buts, excuses be gone.
For those with actual help for the game, such as strategies for the first gym, and what Pokemon to catch, B/W, PM, PM B/W should be enough to bypass it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 11, 2010)

We aren't going to lock anything down or restrict anyone's posting ability. 

And we certainly aren't going to filter out the word pokemon or any of its variants while massive amounts of discussion about the game are going on. That would just cause large scale disruption to legitimate threads about the game and not really solve anything. If anything it would create a whole host of new problems amongst the n00bs.

Really there has been a great deal of discussion about these "n00b floods" before for years. All these ideas have been touted around before, none of them would really work.

Like I said its just something we deal with, its not like the end of the world is coming.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> We aren't going to lock anything down or restrict anyone's posting ability.
> 
> And we certainly aren't going to filter out the word pokemon or any of its variants while massive amounts of discussion about the game are going on. That would just cause large scale disruption to legitimate threads about the game and not really solve anything. If anything it would create a whole host of new problems amongst the n00bs.
> 
> ...


LIES!!!





REPENT REPENT!


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

Let's just close down GBAtemp for a few weeks.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 11, 2010)

1. No
2. Yes


----------



## haflore (Sep 11, 2010)

We could just do what we did before:

1. Complain in preparation. [In progress...]
2. Become annoyed at false reports of an early release. [Already had one of those.]
3. When it really is released, wade through people asking if it works(walks) on R4, and trying to sneak in links.
4. Report/create threads about the Game(Pokemon).
5. Find the strange/funny ones and make fun of them in the EoF.
6. Be shocked at how small the flood was compared to our expectations.
7. Look forward in horror to the next really huge release.

This has always worked before, let's keep doing it!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 11, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> PoweredByTux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In which they would be infraction, and warned, and unless they were to heed those warnings, they would eventually be suspended or banned.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Since I remember the last messes with big releases I had a strange idea. When the Pokemon Black and white roms are dumbed, there will be more than likely an AP on them. And we all know the huge mess that is going to cause. So as an idea, I think the site should lock out the Register button for a few days/weeks so we don't get as many people coming on all at once. It won't solve nor stop the problem, but it will make the site a little easier to mange without all the new accounts being made all at once.
As well another idea was given to me by CamulaHikari. If not that not allow low levels during X amount of time not be allowed to make new topics. Again it won't completely solve the problem, but after the last mess this site went there, I think we should seriously bunker down the site so we don't have a repeat of last few times.


----------



## Raika (Sep 11, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> We could just do what we did before:
> 
> 1. Complain in preparation. [In progress...]
> 2. Become annoyed at false reports of an early release. [Already had one of those.]
> ...


...
I'm amazed, you got all the steps right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This quote speaks the truth. :3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2010)

No offense, but community input is not something we need during an upcoming big game release. We've handled Metroid: Other M, Super Mario Galaxy 2, Pokemon HG/SS (English), Dragon Quest IX, and many other big game releases this year and we've been fine. The mods will handle it like they always do and it'll work like usual: lock unnecessary topics, remove rule breaking posts, and that's it. It works. Saying we need to lock off new members and lock off topic creation is just stupid. I mean, we do thrive on people going to GBAtemp, seeing the ShopTemp thing, and buying shit off ShopTemp. We get more users when Pokemon comes around, we get more views on ShopTemp.

tl;dr: They don't need community input on this, it'll be fine.


----------



## Langin (Sep 13, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> No offense, but community input is not something we need during an upcoming big game release. We've handled Metroid: Other M, Super Mario Galaxy 2, Pokemon HG/SS (English), Dragon Quest IX, and many other big game releases this year and we've been fine. The mods will handle it like they always do and it'll work like usual: lock unnecessary topics, remove rule breaking posts, and that's it. It works. Saying we need to lock off new members and lock off topic creation is just stupid. I mean, we do thrive on people going to GBAtemp, seeing the ShopTemp thing, and buying shit off ShopTemp. We get more users when Pokemon comes around, we get more views on ShopTemp.
> 
> tl;dr: They don't need community input on this, it'll be fine.



YEAH, BUT we had the japanese releases(take hg/ss) That was eh heavy, and how bout Spirit Tracks cannot remember it anymore...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 13, 2010)

It's gonna be heavy, but wait until the US version comes out. It's going to be total chaos.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 13, 2010)

Professor Layton that just came out. the flood was meh big too


----------



## RoMee (Sep 13, 2010)

man you guy should just put "NOOBS ARE NOT WELCOME" on the front page..
because that's the message you're sending out..

this site went from a flash cart community to a "I don't want to help noob" forum

so here's my idea

make a thread on the front page call it "Pokemon discussion"
let people know (in big red letters), that thread is for Pokemon black/white discussion
and any new (pokemon) topic posted outside of that thread will be deleted

all we have to do is, the people who wants to help noobs can and the angry people who don't want to help can just ignore it...
mod who moniter their section of the forum, will just have to delete and/or move all new pokemon black/white topic outside of the "pokemon dicussion" thread


is ignoring a dumb topic really that difficult?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> man you guy should just put "NOOBS ARE NOT WELCOME" on the front page..
> because that's the message you're sending out..
> 
> this site went from a flash cart community to a "I don't want to help noob" forum
> ...




Gotta agree with his plan

Ill be playing Pokemon White while watching FRED the movie
even though i hate FRED


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> make a thread on the front page call it "Pokemon discussion"
> let people know (in big red letters), that thread is for Pokemon black/white discussion
> and any new (pokemon) topic posted outside of that thread will be deleted


I'm way ahead of you.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=221...t=0&start=0
Now, we just need a mod or admin to frontpage it.


----------

